# H1N1 Flu shot - Your take?



## Matilda (Oct 29, 2009)

I 've just recieved a mail notifying me about the h1n1 flu shot that i need to take. Some of my friends say it's bad and not to take it. but are the consequences of not taking it?


----------



## osc (Oct 17, 2009)

You could get the flu and possibly infect all your family and other people. There is a small probability of death, as well. As far as I know, the probability of death from the flu is much much higher than the probability of death from the vaccine. 
Also I think that you should be asking some health-care professional for health-care related advice and ignore anything that a friend or some people from a financial forum may say.


----------



## DAvid (Apr 3, 2009)

H1N1 is affecting a younger population than the usual seasonal flu. Older folk, in part because those over 65 have been exposed to the same constituents at least twice in the past, are less affected.

The H1N1 vaccine is no more dangerous to those vaccinated than the usual flu vaccine -- the only difference is the mixture of inactivated viruses contained in the vaccine. H1N1 has become sufficiently widespread in our population, at least in western Canada, that the chances of catching the H1N1 flu are much increased over the usual culprit. This, coupled with the age group it affects, has a considerable effect in our population -- rather than it being older (retired) folk, it is affecting children to middle age folk -- the working population. Should it affect a sufficiently large portion of the population, there is a very real possibility that many of the services we have come to expect, may not be available, simply because there are too few folk able to work & provide the needed services. 

Vaccination programs such as we are seeing in Canada hope to garner enough vaccinated individuals in the population to slow or stop the spread of illness by what is called 'herd immunity': if most in a population are vaccinated, the likelihood of the whole of the population escaping illness is increased. Since some cannot be vaccinated (due to egg allergies, or other risk issues) ensuring those around them cannot spread the illness protects those who are not vaccinated.

THAT is the real reason for the current program -- not only does it protect those who get vaccinated, if enough of the population does get vaccinated, the spread is stopped.

DAvid


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

> you should be asking some health-care professional for health-care related advice and ignore anything that a friend or some people from a financial forum may say


Well not really because any health care pro will obviously say get the vaccine. Pros say what they are told to say

The fact that the media blows this way out of proportion makes me skeptical. I've had no problem taking the umpteen mandatory vaccines with the military and expected this one as well, but it's optional for us just like the flu shot

I'm in no rush to get it myself.

I believe in healthy lifestyle and not necessarily super clean. Your body can build up its immunity if you give it a chance


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

The problem as I understand it with H1N1 is that death is by a mechanism called a cytokine storm, this is basically an overreaction by your own immune system to the flu. That is it affect and kills very healthy people. People most at risk of death are the 20-40 age group.

Contrast this to the usual death by flu which is death by pneumonia as a complication. Usually unhealthy people, young children and the elderly.

http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2009/05/06/H1N1-flu-may-induce-a-cytokine-storm/UPI-50901241584708/

Get the shot if you are between 20-40. 

There is also an email going around that shows a "news report" showing a young woman who developed dystonia within 10 days of getting the flu shot. In my opinion this is fallacious reasoning during those 10 days she also probably drove a car and also ate onions and did several thousand things none of which are related to getting dystonia including getting the flu shot. 

For me this is like saying I brushed my hair the morning of the car accident so I must never brush my hair to avoid getting into a car accident. The two things are very unlikely to be related by anything except coincidence. I'm sure if you polled 1,000,000 people within 10 days of getting the flu shot some will have been served with divorce papers. Does this mean if you get the flu shot you are at risk of getting a divorce? Yes you are but not a higher risk than usual. 

Ok I'm done now


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

There are a lot of conspiracy theories floating around about the vaccine, and a lot of folklore being passed around about the dangers of getting vaccinated -- it's similar to the folklore about the dangers of childhood innoculations. I guess it boils down to who you're more prone to believe: healthcare professionals who spend their lives working on and learning about these things, or your neighbours and friends who repeat stories they heard from other neighbours and friends.

All that being said, I'm not planning to get vaccinated, but that's because I'm 50 and thus in the age group of people who were exposed earlier.


----------



## tom_ford (Oct 29, 2009)

For me, I think it depends on your exposure. If you're a housewife and stays home most of the time -- only to go out when doing some shopping or taking the kids to school -- and then you are not sure about whether you want the vaccine or not, then don't get it.

However, if you work in a pretty populated workplace and take a means of transportation where you get to encounter a lot of people, or if you go to several different places during the day or during the week (or maybe your job entails that you go places that's unfamiliar to you), then get the shot. You'll never know the illnesses you can get from other people and the illness you get to pass on to others.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

We lined up the first day to get our kids vaccinated for H1N1. If they didn't get the shot, it is only a matter of time before they catch the flu. Even if it turns out to no worse than the seasonal flu, unless there is a medical reason, it seems crazy to avoid the shot.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

Matilda said:


> I 've just recieved a mail notifying me about the h1n1 flu shot that i need to take. Some of my friends say it's bad and not to take it. but are the consequences of not taking it?


You should get the shot not just for your own protection, but also for the protection of others.


K.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Agree. If we all act based only on our own interests, the community as a whole will suffer. Whatever happened to community spirit?

Just so you know, all the available H1N1 vaccine will soon be used up and we will have to wait for the next delivery from the manufacturer, Glaxo Smith Kline. It seems to me that the Federal Government should have done a better job of risk management by contracting with two firms rather than depending on one. They based all their projections on the best case scenario as far as the supply chain was concerned.


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

> Just so you know, all the available H1N1 vaccine will soon be used up and we will have to wait for the next delivery from the manufacturer, Glaxo Smith Kline. It seems to me that the Federal Government should have done a better job of risk management by contracting with two firms rather than depending on one. They based all their projections on the best case scenario as far as the supply chain was concerned.


All this fear and people waiting in lines all day and freaking out because of vaccine shortage blows my mind

Crazy how much the news controls your thoughts

I could have been vaccinated last week. I'll leave my dose for the "higher priority" people who can't seem to get it


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

We intend to get the shots.

I like David Suzuki's line: "I'm just astounded at people. Do they think doctors, scientists, and government are out to poison them or something?"


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

My wife is a healthcare worker, so she has already had her mandatory immunization. I'm over 50 so I am supposed to be low risk due to previous exposure, therefore I will forgo vaccination. Our children are adults with the youngest still in high school. They do not intend to be vaccinated as the school the youngest attends has already gone through a flu outbreak last week and as a result we suspect that by the time the vaccine is widely available to non high risk candidates it will be too late as the exposure has already occurred. Decide for yourself based on scientific evidence and your own personal risk factors.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Not against getting the shot.

Against waiting 6 hours outdoors in the damp cool autumn air...I would probably have the flu by the time I got to the front of the line!


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

Being in the under 25 high risk group a friend and I wanted to get the shot last week but was turned away due to the long line. I was hoping to get it before the debauchery of Halloween. Now some friends are sick with what I'm hoping is not h1n1. Argh!


----------



## DAvid (Apr 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> Not against getting the shot.
> 
> Against waiting 6 hours outdoors in the damp cool autumn air...I would probably have the flu by the time I got to the front of the line!


While you might -- it would be from being in line, not the damp cool autumn air.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

DAvid said:


> While you might -- it would be from being in line, not the damp cool autumn air.


Not from being in cool damp air or being in line but rather from being exposed to the actual virus. Generally meaning that the microscopic particle has been put or landed on a mucous membrane. Eyes, nose, mouth often via hand contamination.

I hate people who say "don't go outside you'll catch a cold"


----------

